# Y cable to split mixer output signal .



## whaleboat (Dec 29, 2009)

Can I use a couple of Y cables to split the signal leaving a mixer from the main mix L and R outputs without degradation of the signal ? I'd like to have the main mix and matrix outputs each send a signal to two seperate amps each . Thanks .


----------



## Footer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yup. Your fine. As long as your not running a 1000' in each direction and using quality cable your good to go.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 30, 2009)

If the amplifiers are in the same place I'd recommend splitting right before going in (to the amps' inputs). Simply to reduce headaches, and reduce cable.
Some amplifiers have signal-level inputs *and* outputs so you can "daisy chain", thus not needing Y-Cables at all.

Not sure what your setup is like but this is an example:
-Patch the outputs from your console into your snake returns
-Signal goes though snake
-Signal goes though cables from snake to where amplifiers are
-Y cables split the signal to two different amplifiers

Or:
-Patch outputs from console to snake returns
-signal goes though snake
-At the other end of the snake a Y-cable splits the signal to go down to different cables, to amplifiers in two different locations.

I hope I made myself clear, lol.


----------

